# Can you invert negitive film in camera with settings using D5 Mark IV?



## wkwells4072 (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a lot of B & W negitives and want to digitize them using my EOS D5 Mark IV. 
Can I preview the negitive image with my camera by inverting the image to positive. 

So two main questions......

Is there an invert or negitive setting in camera?
Can I preview the image in the ESO Utility as a positive?



Thank you for any info or help.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2017)

It's an option in most editing software. Fire away and invert in post.


----------



## wkwells4072 (Oct 2, 2017)

I want to preview the negitive pictures before I snap the picture.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2017)

You can easily preview them, just not inverted.

Billions of photographers for over 150 years learned how to 'read' negatives before digital came along. It's not that hard.  I'm sure you'll pick it up rather quickly.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 3, 2017)

The camera isn't going to do this "live".  You'll have to capture the image and import it to the computer.  EOS Utility will let you use a tethering session to import the images immediately as you shoot - but it wont invert them.

In Photoshop you can invert an image instantly using CMD+I or CTRL+I depending on if you're on a mac vs. windows machine.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 3, 2017)

I've taken photos of many of my B&W negatives. I love looking at the negative through the viewfinder, as close as I get these days to looking at that image projected by an enlarger. In LR I just flip the tone curve to see the positive.


----------

